# FuriousAquatics.com



## fish_doc

*Advertise your site here*

If you have a website related to fish care or any other aspect of the hobby feel free to advertise it here. Please noone respond to the posts. Just stop by and enjoy the sites.


----------



## fish_doc

I will start with mine  to show you how its done.

*www.aworldoffish.com*

This is a aquatic site with profiles, games, humor, definitions, a list of public Aquariums, free aquarium maint software, stories, forum, links to other sites and much more.


----------



## Guest

here's mine, but most people probably know about it since it's in my sig.

http://oddfish.siteburg.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## guppyart

here is mine I made.
http://s12.invisionfree.com/gupps_fish_forum/index.php?
I have some fish that lots of forums don't have at least that I know of.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Mine is at http://map.clicdev.com


----------



## Osiris

I have couple, our local site which i must say is da Bomb! very unique.

www.wiscichlidforum.com

and my club am part owner of:
Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aquariumfishlovers


----------



## Jonno

Here is Mine:

AquaCommunity   

I would love you guys to come and register.

- Jonno


----------



## ijedic

Here is mine http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-jedisbettas it is mostly about my betta breeding, shipping, and a lot of pictures.

I have a second site that is mostly snails, and some DIY stuff. It is http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-snailbies


----------



## Guest

*Exotic SeaLife - The Exotic Source for Live Corals and Fish*

Great site. Best site I've ever purchased from. I'm getting some really nice acan and ricordias from them.....


www.exoticsealife.com


----------



## Orbital

www.iowaaquaria.com - Club here in Iowa, swap meet this weekend! woohoo

http://orbital.home.mchsi.com - My African cichlid page/collection of fish pics.


----------



## chrisinha

well, this is not my website, but it's someone's i know from a goldfish board who has decided to do a tropical board now. since many of you have experience with tropicals, if you can stop by and help, it will be great. The majority of the members know a lot about goldfish, but not much about tropicals.

http://www.aquaristparadise.com/forum/index.php

thanks!


----------



## Guest

*Aquarium t-shirts?*

For your aquatic pleasure: A new shop dedicated to bringing aquarium-related streetwear to you has just opened...  
Head on over to http://www.aquarium-tshirt.com/ to get your first shirt! New designs are in the making.


----------



## fish_doc

You really should have posted this on this link.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4205
Hope you come back and post again. People lose respect real fast for those that hit and run like is done with posts like this.


----------



## solar-ton

loricaradae LMAO i love plecos


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ok fish_doc, I moved for him alright.


----------



## mbarnett

*Win a $25 Gift Certificate to FishBookStore.com*

:help: Fishbookstore.com is looking for reviews on aquarium books.

Create an account on Fishbookstore.com. Find a book that you are familiar with. Write a review.

I will randoming select a review and the review will receive a $25 gift certificate to Fishbookstore.com

The winner will be selected on Oct. 1, 2005.


----------



## ncstater1919

i have one its a general forum and its awesome

http://s13.invisionfree.com/TheAbyss/index.php?


----------



## solar-ton

hey guys jonnos site works now!


----------



## user name

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
(he) was


----------



## Cichlid Man

I thought you were banned loser?


----------



## Shaggy

Nice Avatar!! It suits..


----------



## Jonno

lol, love the avatar and his site has been taken off proboards lmao


----------



## Cichlid Man

Like his avatar? i thought it suited him so I gave it to him.:lol:


----------



## Lydia

LOL nice Cichlid Man.


----------



## dan20rhino

Breeding and keeping crayfish 

Here is my site dedicated to breeding, keeping and trading crayfish.

Feel free to have a look and register.



:grin:


----------



## Fish Friend

this is my site, its shared with 'chazwick' and i am an admin on it 

http://fishfanatic.proboards51.com/index.cgi

Feel free to join , its kind of dead atm so we need some more users and are currently looking for some more mods


----------



## Fish Friend

i take that back..its pretty active now!!!


----------



## fish_doc

Finally a blog for news about fish. 

http://aworldoffish.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jonno

Just thought i would tell you guys that my site has gone major work and need some members so dnt forget to come bye and say hello thaks all.

- Jonno


http://www.aquacommunity.spiralmindsinc.com


----------



## fishboy

well my online friend kenshin made a site for teens
http://kenshin.forumup.org/
It's a survay forum thats just getting off the ground and asks teens questions so that teens can see each other's thoughts and morals honestly without trying to make themselves look good. If your interested join. I think you can also submit questions that you want to ask your peers. I'll ask Kenshin about it


----------



## FishTrainerGuy

*Fish School - Train your Fish to do Cool Tricks!*

http://www.fish-school.com has information and how-to advice on training pet fish to do cool tricks. It has lots of photos, videos and even a live webcam of trained fish in action. It also has extensive information on fish intelligence and animal training.


----------



## a0n0p

*Welcome to my website www.z-life.info*

---www.z-life.info--- over 50 species and 150 images!


----------



## wildtiger

Come on over and have a look around, make new friends and chat about fish.

Your Tropical, Marine & Coldwater Resource.

www.totalfishkeeping.com


----------



## BettaMommy

*Now Up and Running!! And Looking For Members and Such*
Strictly Bettas is the place for all betta lovin' people to hang out! To Join Strictly Bettas Please click on the link below:
www.strictlybettas.proboards76.com
*Strictly Bettas-a place for All Betta lovin' people*


----------



## Guest

hi guys i have just set up a new forum and was wondering if you guys wanted to join. If you would like to join go to 

http://s14.invisionfree.com/Fish_Info/index.php?act=idx

(if you can please register with the same username as this forum so i know who you guys are thanks tim)


----------



## flamingo

My forum 


My forum is very new and under constructon so please at least register.

It's somewhat barren because I haven't advertised it except aquarank but still then I only have one member because I asked them to join.

My forum is going to be an add-on to my site. Don't worry poeple ill get to my site eventually! lol


----------



## leveldrummer

well here is one of my band, we broke up about 4 months ago, but the site is still up and you guys and gals can see why my name is level drummer. if you kinda like heavy metal, you might like what we did. http://levelatlanta.com


----------



## micstarz

this is mine...
considering it was pieced togheter with freebies (even the logo and the forum marker sets and the domain name) it is exceptional........
Fishstreet* 

so stop by and enjoy!

:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Reefneck

I guess it's time I let the cat out of the bag and posted mine....

Need a new computer? Custom built to your specs or for your needs.....

Come see me at http://www.keritechpc.com

Keri


----------



## Guest

***removed***


----------



## Osiris

LMAO i just saw CM's avatar for banned people, that should be on every banned person's post one!

Alright here's mine i think been around for a year or something, but it's cool sit back, get's pretty technical for me even in there lol. Some smart SW peeps though! And plant peeps!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aquariumfishlovers


----------



## Guest

*my forum*

hey everyone i have set up a forum and would like you to take a look please.

here it is

My Forum 

i am also in the procces of making a website to go with this forum. hope you guys decide to join.

(if you join please use the same username as here so i know who you are) :fish:


----------



## Guest

you've already posted that website...a few times actually.


----------



## micstarz

hey Scuba Kid why dont you get a free .co.nr domain name at http://www.freedomain.co.nr ?


----------



## Guest

*My site*

as you probobly know i have a forum
here is the link
My forum 

now i have a website to go with it!!!!! there is basics, freshwater profiles, salt profiles, conversions and calculations, guest book, disease, feedback section and a chatroom and more so it is worth having a look. sign the guest book while you are there. Thanks tim (the link is below)

My Site


----------



## Landon

Heres my site: http://FuriousAquatics.com/


----------



## micstarz

sorry I have posted this twice:

www.fishstreet.int.tl (homepage)
www.fishstreet.co.nr (forums)

There is a Profiles archive, a forum, a chat, a free-to-download web browser toolbar, friendly members ETC. I would love you to stop by but I cannot deny that FishForums is still better 

The other one is:

www.codelivebearers.int.tl

Includes: detailed profiles sector, forums, friendly members, free-to-download fishlover's web browser toolbar.

They are the results of lots of work but are just silent....

BTW you can download the fishlover's toolbar here:
http://Fishstreet.forumtoolbar.com 

REMEMBER that Fishforums will always rule more than my sites, but my sites are still good lol :-D


----------



## Landon

Landon said:


> Heres my site: http://FuriousAquatics.com/


We have a free raffle, simply join and enter to win a $25 gift certificate to AquaScapeOnline.com!


----------



## fnesr

Hey guys, this is my site focusing on the discussion of cichlids and general aquarium keeping :smile: ... www.recichlidus.com


----------



## micstarz

fnesr, nice tank in ur siggy!


----------



## flamingo

checked some of your sites out peoplez pretty nice.

Also please check mine out and at least join. All I need at this point are members.

Kind of taking off a bit with the forum layout and all.


----------



## Osiris

From the Midwest? Be sure to check out:

www.midwestcichlid.com

A Huge Expo is planned with some very cool expert speakers! Check out the forums, tons of great people.


----------



## Jonno

Hi, this is my site we have some nice profiles up and a forum so be sure to come and check it out and say hi!


http://www.planetfish.org


----------



## Osiris

someone move this thread to proper one, when u come into water hole, there's a little sticky at top, shows where to advertise your website 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5262


----------



## shev

Landon, you sure have been spammin it up lately. what happened to aquaticfury? I think youre going to attract the wrong kind of attention to your site.


----------



## flamingo

Yes, nice site but your constantly spamming on every forum you come across on.


----------



## Lydia

Nice siggy, shev.


----------



## Shaggy

Come on Landon, I already told you to post this in the advertise your site thread!


----------



## theoscarlover

The best site for info on everything oscars! Great helpful people with tons of knowledge and expirence with anything oscars! Become a mamber you wont be disapointed!:king: http://www.theoscartank.com


----------



## fish_doc

*Advertise your website here.*

Someone needs to correct the title to the Thread. It somehow got changed. It should be Advertise your website here.


----------



## fishfreaks

Hey fishdoc, nice to see you! Currently the thread tools arent working for the waterhole..I think only Shaggy can fix it


----------



## Guest

funny how the new changed title of the thread is Landon's website....*sigh*:roll:
He's been kicked off of a few sites I believe because of his spamming. He's been banned from Aquatic Predators multiple times and he keeps making new account names.


----------



## fishfreaks

We opened up a new sticky. Don't forget to repost your site


----------

